# anti-vibrating, anti-heat peice for exhaust?!



## Frankyy (Oct 4, 2008)

ok i jsut finished installing my apexi n1 cat-back system, and the stock catalyc converter got a few mods to it, so the exhaust rubs a bit on the under body, jsut enough for it to vibrate against the floor of the driver seat on car start-up or low rpm shifting, question is : Is there anything i can install on the exhaust sort of rubber texture peice that will prevent any vibration between my exhaust pipe and a metal bracket under my car, that is heat resistant? ( i got 3/4 inch play at the most to insert/install something between the piping and bracket.


----------



## Frankyy (Oct 4, 2008)

I just got back from my local shop and the guy recommended me heat resistant sealing rope for fireplace doors, i got a peice, the only thing i am worried about is when it rains, if the water acumulates in it will it make my exhaust rust?, i don't want that at all... metalic tape around the exhaust then the rope would that be better?


----------

